# How do I tell my parents that I need therapy?



## deerluhan (Feb 21, 2013)

I have depression and social anxiety. I have school again in about one week. Long story but, I really had a hard time for the last two years, however it got better with many things that happened. I felt better resting during the summer, but suddenly I just felt more depressed again and it's stressing me out. One minute I feel fine and try to get through this, then the next I get depressed and stress and just feel like giving up.

I concluded that I needed help, but I don't know how to tell my parents. They're loving parents, but it just makes me feel really uncomfortable telling them my problems. I don't want to cry in front of them because it just feels weird, even through I probably will cry. I don't why, but it just does.

I'm thinking of talking about this to my church teacher who knows about my problems to help/encourage me to let parents know, which I will see my church teacher in like a month.

Also, how is therapy like? A close person of my from church got me to meet with a male psychologist before and it was turned out fine although I preferred a women psychologist for some reason. (I guess I feel conformable around women better. That male psychologist was really good-looking, so I felt anxious around him. Lol. >_<) I tried going to my school counselor last year when I was really stress out about something, but she turned out horrible and I was really hurt by her. (I'm wondering, how professional are school counselors suppose to be?) So I feel pretty anxious in getting professional help...

And... are there like requests you can make for a type of psychologist you want? Because the school counselor I met with had really short hair (for a women), now I just don't have good feelings when I see someone with short hair.  >_<

Advice? Encouragements? Anything? >_<


----------



## argueablysane (Jun 28, 2013)

lol just say you think you need therapy
you dont have to go into a giant shpeel
just give them an idea of whats going on with you
if you they ask you questions and you dont want to answer them just say something like "id feel more comfortable talking to a therapist about it"
im sure its all good
try to relax a little
im sure a lot of people only want the best for you
no shame in crying if you need to my friend
and you can definitely choose a therapist you are comfortable with
lol how can you talk to someone if your feeling anxiety around them


----------



## AgentKiwiKerry (Aug 20, 2013)

One of the hardest things you will have to do is tell your parents about what you're feeling. But you will feel so much better after. I saw school counselors on and off from middle school to college. It also took me 3 professional therapists to find one I can feel comfortable with and feel like is helping me, so if it doesn't work out with one, you can always find another. If this is something you want to do, you should. Good luck!


----------



## Orgone (Aug 19, 2013)

Talk to whoever makes you most comfortable. Once you begin expressing yourself, you'll gain courage to talk to your parents, friends, etc. about sensitive issues you feel you have.

Don't fret if you just don't have the energy to let parents know; just tell somebody.


----------

